# Cop rescues woman attacked by 12-foot python - AP



## Yrys (20 Apr 2008)

Cop rescues woman attacked by 12-foot python



> EUGENE, Oregon (AP) -- A pet store owner is calling a police sergeant a hero for saving her from the coils of a 12-foot Burmese python doing its best to turn her into a meal.
> 
> Teresa Rossiter had reached into a cage Thursday to show the huge snake to a customer when it bit her right hand and coiled around her left arm to throw her to the floor.
> 
> ...



Maybe the snake will need to be put down, anyhow, like when dogs attack ...


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Apr 2008)

For a second, I thought this was local, but over here, a pythhon will have a go at a young child, pet, or the odd adult, and not from a cage, but in the outdoors period. Plenty of pythons around here, and at least they are not venomous.


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

Trapper rescue woman from a 8 foot alligtor in her kitchen

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/04/22/gator.911/index.html

In French, the beast became : Un caïman de trois mètres (3 meters being around 10 foot)


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2008)

I find it amazing that these supposed "experienced" pet store owners who bring these animals in don't know how to uncoil them. They are powerless when you uncoil them by the tail forward.....the major gripping muscles only work in one direction and they are weak in the other direction.

(I used to own pythons and other big snakes, and they were never a problem if you knew what you were doing....as in first off...don't let them bite you....)


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2008)

My advice would be is to not to f**k with pythons, alligators, hyenas, lions and any other wild creature that could make a meal out of you.


----------

